# Arris Cable Modem Disconnecting



## dragonshuffle (May 31, 2015)

My cable modem from my provider (WoW internet) keeps disconnecting. It seems to be more frequent during times of higher usage (System updates and streaming). I live in an older house and I assume it has something to do with the wiring but I was hoping maybe someone here could give me a more definitive answer. I've attached screen caps of the event log and such that I figured would be informative. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

Best to contact your Internet Service Provider and have them test the modem


----------



## dragonshuffle (May 31, 2015)

Sorry, I guess I should have said. I have called my ISP and they said they could see nothing unusual or wrong on their end without sending anyone out. I've had this problem for a number of months and actually had a cisco cable modem before this one. I went to my ISPs local hub and swapped them out but the problem persists. Further leading me to believe it's a wiring issue. I would call my ISP to come check the problem here but I'd hate to call them, the issue is wiring and they tell me it's out of their hands and now I have to pay them just to tell me something I assumed was already at fault.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Just a little general information. You can call your ISP and have then test/review your connection. Part of that review will be checking the modem stats. Which I assume is what they have already done. Having said that, they need to do it when the problem is actually occurring. That will prove all exterior cabling up to the modem. You can eliminate all interior hardware and cabling by connecting a computer directly to the modem for testing.


----------

